# AT&T vs. Comcast Internet Serive.



## Machin3

I am currently hooked up under Comcast Internet Service and I was thinking about switching to AT&T. I want to know what the benchmarks are form both companies such as speed and pricing.  

I get slow download and upload speeds from Comcast and I was wondering if AT&T is a good move to make.

Thanks.


----------



## brian

Well it really depends on if your area has fiber installed. I know ATT is trying to lay fiber in many areas. If your location has fiber, then the speeds should be very good. If you dont, expect typical dial up of 1.5 Mb/s down and 357 ish Kb/s up.

Where I am, comcast is very fast (23 Mb/s down 1.5 Mb/s Up) and ATT was very slow for us; They did not have anything but basic.

I would just call ATT and ask what plans are available


----------



## Machin3

> Well it really depends on if your area has fiber installed.



What's fiber? Like what does it do?


----------



## brian

It sends the signal via light vs. electrical waves... and as you can imagine light will go a lot faster.


----------



## mep916

I've a fiber connection and my entire home is wired with ethernet. It's sick. I don't even have to use a modem; all the networking junk is in a panel on the side of the house, sorta like an electrical panel. Anyway, from my experience, Comcast is much faster and dependable, while AT&T is slower and cheaper. My Comcast connection in Sacramento ran at like 30mb/s (down).


----------



## brian

mep916 said:


> I've a fiber connection and my entire home is wired with ethernet. It's sick. I don't even have to use a modem; all the networking junk is in a panel on the side of the house, sorta like an electrical panel. Anyway, from my experience, Comcast is much faster and dependable, while AT&T is slower and cheaper. My Comcast connection in Sacramento ran at like 30mb/s (down).



What speeds do you get with fiber now? I've never seen what speeds are like.


----------



## mep916

brian said:


> What speeds do you get with fiber now? I've never seen what speeds are like.



I pay for 10 down 10 up @ $29.99 per month. It's a promotional rate, but they told me I can renew at this price when the promo ends. AT&T does the same thing. My company, Surewest, offers speeds as high as 50 Mb/s. 

http://www.surewest.com/internet/highspeed.php


----------



## brian

Wow, that's a great deal! I hope they are moving south-west


----------



## PabloTeK

brian said:


> It sends the signal via light vs. electrical waves... and as you can imagine light will go a lot faster.



Actually Brian the speed between electrons and light speed is tiny, the reason that cable allows higher speed is because they have better bandwidth capabilities and have lower loss rates which partially helps speed (bad data is dropped).

I'd phone each one and see what they can offer you Midnight_fox1.


----------



## brian

PabloTeK said:


> Actually Brian the speed between electrons and light speed is tiny, the reason that cable allows higher speed is because they have better bandwidth capabilities and have lower loss rates which partially helps speed (bad data is dropped).
> 
> I'd phone each one and see what they can offer you Midnight_fox1.



Ah, right. Did not think of that one to thoughtfully.


----------



## Casie

<~~~~Comcast


----------



## Casie

My connection is saying 54mb. Is that right?


----------



## brian

Casie said:


> My connection is saying 54mb. Is that right?



No, well yes but in a different way. 54mb/s is  your wireless speed from your computer to the wireless router. To get your Internet speed go to  speedtest.net


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000

Both work for the fascist elitists stay away from both.


----------



## Jerrick

AUTOBOOT2000 said:


> Both work for the fascist elitists stay away from both.


 
And stay with dial-up, yeah?


----------

